# Feather loss.....? Molting or being picked on?



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 3 hens and one Roo. My dominant hen is losing feathers at an alarming rate. She is usually the one picking on the other two so I have a hard time believing the other hens or Roo is beating her up? The weather here is cold, will they molt in the cold?


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

My chickens are the same I have 5 hens and 1 roo only certain hens are loosing feathers tho


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

My chickens start molting around the end of october. They start slowing down egg laying at that time also. Its wierd  you would think they would do that at warmer temps but thats the way nature goes. They will be fine.


----------

